# Assassin Snail



## mseverson07 (Aug 3, 2010)

I was just looking around the internet and found a kewl video of a assassin snail killin and eating a malyasian trumphet snail. I was just curious how safe are they with other fish and shrimp? Like would a clown loach go after and possibly be able to eat it?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how big are they mike? loaches will harras even large mystery snails so its iffy. mine go aftery my mystery snails sometimes but have yet to kill one.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and i can order them at the store. ive seen them on the list a lot.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

i wouldnt recomend keeping them with anything that normaly eats snails. However as far as i know they are only dangerous towards other snails.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea I have Assasins in my Platy tank, and trumpets with my others, if you want to breed assasins though all you need to do lol, is drop a few in a trumpet snail tank  they love the influx of food and breed like little bunnies ( Or so Ive been told) But Ive never had any problems with them.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

They only eat snails, don't worry they won't eat shrimp or little fish


----------

